

Is not joining Facebook a sign you're a psychopath? - ldayley
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2184658/Is-joining-Facebook-sign-youre-psychopath-Some-employers-psychologists-say-suspicious.html#ixzz22rsuEI1b
Relevent to this link is a line from PG's "Acceleration of Addictiveness" (http://paulgraham.com/addiction.html)<p>"We'll increasingly be defined by what we say no to."
======
EvilTerran
"Is not joining Facebook a sign you're a psychopath?[1] Some employers and
psychologists say[2] staying away from social media is 'suspicious'", asks the
Daily Mail[3].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headline..).

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Weasel#Unsupported_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Weasel#Unsupported_a..).

[3] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_journalism>

~~~
ldayley
I absolutely agree. But even with little substance, the fact that a major
publication is saying things like this is relevant - it shifts thought and
dialogue in less reasoned circles for the worse. I posted to highlight the
absurdity, and to gain insights from the HN community so I could form a better
argument against this line of thinking.

~~~
EvilTerran
Fair enough. It might have been worth making that clear in a top-level reply
when you made the submission, though -- people might get the wrong idea
otherwise.

There's been a couple of other submissions of articles citing this one -- and
a bit of discussion of this daft notion on each:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4350529>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4350221>

------
ldayley
Relevent to this link is the final line from PG's Essay "Acceleration of
Addictiveness" (<http://paulgraham.com/addiction.html>):

"We'll increasingly be defined by what we say no to."

------
googoobaby
Is founding Facebook a sign you're a sociopath?

